#ubuntu-ec2 2010-06-28
<flaccid> smoser: i took your advice; now i am doing ec2-bundle-image; just about to test one
<flaccid> erichammond, smoser : i noticed that bundling an image and uploading takes longer, i guess this is because its a full uncompressed img, in this case 10GB, right?
<erichammond> flaccid: bundling and uploading an image takes longer than what?
<flaccid> just saying that ec2-bundle-image takes longer than ec2-bundle-vol
<flaccid> because the image has a physical size
<flaccid> thus why lots of parts compared to the compressed userland on bundle vol
<erichammond> flaccid: Ah.  I use bundle-vol.  It avoids potential security issues with deleted files and lets you start up faster.
<flaccid> yeah, i found the opposite with the security files thing
<erichammond> flaccid: However, I think S3 based AMIs are obsolescent and should only be used for rare cases.  EBS boot should be the default for most folks.
<flaccid> so you think ebs boot even if you are not going to bundle again i.e. true appliance?
<erichammond> flaccid: With EBS boot you snapshot instead of bundling.  You can register the snapshot as a new AMI if you want.
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> i'm talking about re-snaphotting in this case for persistence
<flaccid> i think you can ebs vol boot as well
<flaccid> 625seconds to bundle from an image
<flaccid> that is considerably more
<flaccid> 36 parts
<flaccid> upload 72 seconds
<flaccid> good rule of thumb to upload image parts and manifest into a dedicated 'sub-bucket' ?
<flaccid> the bucket can get large with lots of images
<flaccid> e.g. i just did rightscale-rightimages/rightimage_debian_squeeze_i386_server_v5.4.6_20100628.1.manifest.xml
<flaccid> rightscale-rightimages will get very big with child objects
<flaccid> looks like it takes about an extra 3mins for startup with a bundled image
<flaccid> yeah hmm 6 mins to go from pending to booting
<flaccid> i guess its unpacking a 10GB
<erichammond> flaccid: There's a fairly low limit on buckets, so I put bundles into relatively few buckets.  Of course, I recommending using EBS boot instead and with EBS boot, you don't have to worry about buckets.
<flaccid> how does ebs boot work - do you boot directly from an ebs volume that is restored from an ebs snapshot ?
<erichammond> flaccid: Yes. http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2009/12/03/amazon-ec2-instances-now-can-boot-from-amazon-ebs/
<flaccid> yeah so you just pay a bit more for the ebs usage right?
<erichammond> ye
<erichammond> s
<flaccid> so you make persistent by taking an ebs snapshot and restoring/booting from that?
<erichammond> The root EBS volume is persistent itself.  You can snapshot to improve reliability.
<erichammond> You can also register a snapshot as an AMI to use as the base for new instances.
<flaccid> yeah, the equiv of a rebundle to s3 right?
<erichammond> Depends on your use, but generally.
<flaccid> i assume the snapshot size is irrelevant to the size of your volume
<flaccid> which means the snapshot is only the size of the data in the fs
<erichammond> Just like normal EBS volume snapshots.  Depends on the data onthe disk and the blocks modified since the last snapshot.
<flaccid> yep the delta
<flaccid> i'm just thinking about the process when using a bootstrapped ami mounted to loopback..
<erichammond> You create the original AMI by copying the file system over to an EBS volume and creating a snapshot.
<flaccid> yep i'm just thinking of avoiding the copying
<flaccid> don't think its possible
<flaccid> rsync -avz
<erichammond> If you don't copy, then you have more modified blocks on the EBS volume including any deleted files.
<erichammond> It is possible, but I recommend the rsync.  No need to use -z
<flaccid> ok thanks
<flaccid> basically everything is strapped to a .img
<flaccid> then s3 or ebs are options after that..
<erichammond> You don't need to use loopback.  You can debootstrap to a subdirectory
<erichammond> assuming you're still building Debian.
<flaccid> yeah but my build process uses an image so you can also archive that
<flaccid> and optionally remount and check prior to bundling/regstration
<erichammond> ok
<flaccid> its handy for the possibilities of generic images between ec2 and eucalyptus
<erichammond> flaccid: Yep, that's what Canonical is doing.  I start my EBS boot AMIs by downloading their pre-built images.
<flaccid> sweet as
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-06-29
<boxbeatsy> hi guys, do you all know if there is an EC2 AMI that has mySQL set up for external access?
<flaccid> boxbeatsy: likely not, you could install it however in a running instance via a script and optionally re-bundle the instance into a new AMI. or you could just use rightscale
<boxbeatsy> flaccid: i see, i think i'll just install it myself.  might as well learn.
<boxbeatsy> thanks!
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> your distro will have the required documentation plus the mysql doc for altering the user to hosts
<boxbeatsy> gotcha, thanks much
<smoser> i think that subsequent spot-instance-requests by the same user are penalized
<smoser> to avoid usage of spot-instance-request instead of normal launch
<smoser> it seems that the first time I do one it comes back quickly.
<smoser> soon after if I do another i'll get a *long* delay.
<smoser> even when the price is well over the current rate
<smoser> anyone else seen that sort of thing ?
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-07-02
<boxbeats1> hi guys, i'm trying to set up a mysql server on an EBS volume that I can access from myultiple EC2 ubuntu instances.  I've got it set up so that the server that the volume is attached to can access it through localhost
<boxbeats1> how can i make it so that i can access the mysql server from other insatnces?
